# Quicktime Pro



## Mat (Jun 30, 2003)

I was interested in getting QT Pro, really just to see what it can do.  I thought before I went ahead and got it I would ask the MacOSX.com community what they felt about QT Pro.

Is it any good?

Do any of you use it?

Is there another way you can easily save movie files from the web?

And any other suggestions/thoughts you might have on it.

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Mat (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2003)

I recommend QT Pro. Currently because of the fullscreen playback and the great saving and exporting options.
I don't know about any other app, but I am sure that there are also some nice freewares out there, that do the work. I just didn't want to bother and went for the Pro...


----------



## Randman (Jul 1, 2003)

I recently went for Pro and it was a good purchase, I thought. Enough features on it to satisfy the cost vs the free one, though my initial reason for purchasing it was to convert media to 3gp format. Now I can take my home movies from iMovie and other media and convert them via Kinoma Producer to play on my Tungsten/T pda, or I can covert via QT and play the video back on my Nokia 3650.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 1, 2003)

Of course it is worth it! I think that I could not do without QuickTime Pro  Many-many things that I'm doing with music, video or both make QTPro a must have! I cannot even understand why all Mac users do not buy it!  

Oh, and I forgot to mention this: With Panther around the corner, QTPro will have 5.1 audio and Pixlet technology built-in... WOW!!! In the Panther Preview of QTPro version you can actually(!?) use them!


----------



## uoba (Jul 1, 2003)

How do I test this Pixlet thing? I got QTPro and Panther.


----------



## leomark (Jul 1, 2003)

I use QT Pro everyday. If you need to export to different formats, codecs etc it's a must. $30 is dirt cheap for a powerhouse like QT Pro. And yes, you can code movies for the web with it.
Enjoy!


----------



## Mat (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for your input.

If anyone else has any thoughts on Quicktime Pro and its abilities, by all means post a reply and let me know.

Thanks

Mat


----------



## toast (Jul 5, 2003)

I have Pro and like it. Like Randman: the import/export functions are worth them.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *How do I test this Pixlet thing? I got QTPro and Panther. *



Load QTPro and the movie you wanna play with... 
-From the File menu select Export
-Then from the down side of the window select Export to QuickTime movie
-Click the button next to the previous option where it says "Options..."
-From the new window at the top select Settings...
-Then at the top list click it and somewhere it should say Apple Pixlet or something... Select that!

You can also play with the 5.1 sounds 

I didn't have the time to test them myself so if you feel like it, let us know!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

5.1 sound and one stereo-lineout? Hmmmm, doesn't make much sense for me, or should it?


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *5.1 sound and one stereo-lineout? Hmmmm, doesn't make much sense for me, or should it? *



...it surely is something that will be used with new G5 Macs and I'm sure not only 

Anyways, this 5.1 feature has nothing to do with only the built-in capabilities of Macs but what you can do when you are expanding those capabilities like external FireWire AV/DV solutions or even produce movies/music files/media which will reproduced to other platforms and not necessarily on one's Mac 

I think you get the point, aren't you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, I got it! 
Was thinking too much about my own desires!


----------

